# yes, lles ó hi es ?



## murphy79

bones!! som un tio de mallorca i tenc aquest dubte, en llengua oral aqui deïm yes per dir "toma" en castellà però no se com s'escriu, algú me pot aclarar aixó? moltes gracies.


----------



## NetKnight

Jo mai no ho havia escoltat, pero t'asseguro que ni "yes" ni "lles" son paraules catalanes...


----------



## Samaruc

Benvingut murphy79,

No sé si hi tindrà cap relació, però almenys a València és ben viva l'expressió "jas", que equival al "toma" del castellà. No sé si l'expressió que dius pot ser una variació d'aquest "jas", però, per si de cas, hi deixe la idea.

Segons el DCVB:

_JAS
Forma d'imperatiu de segona persona singular amb què indicam a algú que prengui allò que li oferim; equival a «pren», «té»; cast. toma. [...].
    Fon.: ʒás, ʤás (or., bal.); ʤás (occ.); јás (Val.).
    Etim.: de hages (imperatiu de haver), amb desplaçament de l'accent i canvi de la vocal per influència de la forma de plural jau (=hajau)._

Salut!


----------



## murphy79

moltes gracies, m'has ajudat molt i llevat un bon mal de cap


----------



## Dixie!

Samaruc said:


> Benvingut murphy79,
> 
> No sé si hi tindrà cap relació, però almenys a València és ben viva l'expressió "jas", que equival al "toma" del castellà. No sé si l'expressió que dius pot ser una variació d'aquest "jas", però, per si de cas, hi deixe la idea.



No només a València: aquí a l'Ebre també ho diem.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Seria un equivalent d'"aquí tens", doncs?


----------



## Dixie!

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Seria un equivalent d'"aquí tens", doncs?



Però en versió informal


----------



## jmx

Al Alcover-Moll hi surt la forma "jes" com variant mallorquina de "jas":

http://dcvb.iecat.net/


----------

